# Alcohol - yes or no?



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

I am having a month off Clomid and am trying to balance a 'normal' month with the underlying hope that this will be the one (oh, how naive I hear you say).
I have read the Zita West and Marilyn Glenville books and am sure that avoiding all alcohol is very sensible BUT I am finding it very hard to give up completely. 
To put it in perspective if I was to drink I would have 2 or 3 (pub measures) of red wine 2 to 3 nights a week (so no more than 9 units a week). Over the last six weeks I have had two or three weeks off altogether and then a week drinking (usually the week of my period). I have given up coffee and am taking Marilyn Glenville's vitamins as well as DH who is drinking very occassionally but has two weeks totally off the booze CD11 onwards (assume that means that in 70 days time he will have really zingy swimmers around this time).
So, I feel that I need some realism or some incentives and would appreciate your thoughts and experiences with alcohol and/or Clomid and ttc.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Im no expert but I would say that certainly in the first 2 weeks of your cycle having a moderate amount of alcohol isnt going to do much harm.  However, saying that, if you normally drink regularly and havent conceived then perhaps cutting it out might work for you.  If you cut it out and it makes no difference then I dont see that having a glass of wine with dinner each night would do much harm.

My sister has 5 children and admittedly has never experienced infertility.  However, after her first 3 children she slipped into a deep depression and I know for a fact she was drinking a litre of vodka 3 times a week during her last 2 pregnancies and she still conceived and delivered a normal healthy baby.

Im guilty of reading everything I can find on infertility and I do think some books go too far in telling you to basically cut out everything and you would lead a pretty miserable life while TTC if you did that all the time.

I think, use common sense.  If you feel like a glass of wine, just have it.  Surely destressing with a glass is better than depriving yourself then feeling like you need the whole bottle cos its been so long since you had a glass!

Best of luck to you.  I followed your diary last month and was thinking of you.  Good luck this month, I hope it brings you a miracle.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

I have not had a drink for over 6 months the husband in years...boring huh!

Can't say its helped us yet!


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello! I totally agree with Witchie Poo Cat. I have not given it up, I must admit I did not drink every week sometimes I can go a month without going out but lately I've had plans and I am going most weekend for the next 2 weeks, My 1st drink I did a PG test it appeared   so I drank. This weekend I am going out and drinking as well and have just stopped my period.

I hope that this has helped a little, the way I see it is its hard enough trying to get pg and sometimes you just need to be naughty and have a little drink now and again!  

Emma xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I haven't given up. I tried a month off with dh and still got a BFN.  Think about all the young girls who get pregnant after a quickie whilst bladdered up a back street.  I have cut down though - dont drink in the week and keep to a couple of glasses at the weekend unless i've got a big night out! xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know alcohol is damaging, but like Witchie said, having a glass is better than depriving yourself then drinking the whole bottle! I did about 6 weeks off booze after new years, and it didn't help us in the slightest!!

I say go ahead, I'm certainly going to have a couple this weekend! And I'm in 2WW!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmmm I agree with Kerry & Flower both me and Dh gave up  and it didn't seem to make any difference (especially to DH's   results!!!) 
I don't often get drunk BUT I do have a glass of wine nearly every couple of days or more


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

erm - I fully support the "little bit of what you fancy does you could" philosophy, however I got pg on the only cycle in which I didn't drink alcohol (it was going to be our last before having a break). 

BUT! my DP also gave up the drink at the same time and my nurse reckoned that even the weekend drinking we indulged in could have affected his sperm, so she told me to get him to give up for a while - so was it him or me?  Who knows!

I would say do what you like really - a glass or two won't harm anything - I even have the Winston book where he recommends a glass or two of something to "quieten the uterus"!

I also did a lot of other things differently that month, as it was a last ditch attempt, so who knows what trick worked in the end


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

As I sit here with a slightly nasty taste in my mouth after 2 large glasses of wine last night - you can see I am taking your advice and not worrying!
Sweetpeapodder - I think we may need to know what else you did the month you got your BFP .....!!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

I am so glad someone has asked this question!

I must admit I socialise lots and drink quite a bit really. I know that I should cut down esp as im obviously having problems concieving! But it is really difficult. Nobody mentioned about alcohol at the hospital. I guess having a bit won't hurt and as pointed out, think of all those young girls who do get caught when they are 'tiddly'!!

The only thing ive noticed is with clomid I get drunk quicker - so I'm now a cheap date!!  

Jo xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi there

I havent touched a drop of drink - and I mean NOTHING - since Dec and I've got nowhere near a bfp yet....but more than anything it's coz I had a bad reaction with my met after a night out before Xmas and decided I didn't want to feel like that again.

anyway - I blew the ban on Sat and had a few glasses of champagne and a glass of wine at a wedding reception...though I was ok (with no met bum episodes!  ) I got a really crampy stomach so I'll be keeping the   to special occasions me thinks!!

S
xx


----------

